# Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?



## Siever (8. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute!
Erstens: Ich bin blutiger Feeder-Anfänger.
Um die Hechtschonzeit zu überwinden suche ich eine schöne Methode, um Brassen und Barben zu verhaften. Ich habe mir neulich eine Feederrute gekauft. Seitdem bin ich im Netz auf gefühlte 1000 verschiedene Montagen gestoßen.
Reicht es nicht es, kurz vor dem Wirbel ein Anti-Tangle Boom auf die Hauptschnur zu ziehen und den Futterkorb, egal ob offen oder geschlossen, dort einzuhängen? Wie lang sollte ein Vorfach in einem mittelschnell fließenden Fluss (Ruhr) sein? Ich dachte so an 60-80cm.
Ich danke euch für eure Antworten!|wavey:


----------



## sc00b (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Benutze auch die Montage und bin zufrieden damit.. ja fang mal mit 60 an und wenn du siehst die bisse nicht mitbekommst musste verlängern. Also ich habe hier bei uns in der Lippe immer so um 1-1,2m Vorfach dran.. hatte mal weniger aber da kam nie was?! Achja Strömung bei un in der Lippe ist so für Bachforelle ideal kannst dir ja nen Bild machen wie schnell die dann so ist. Kommt denk ich mal ähnl. der Ruhr

Achja die Booms benutze ich :
http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Ble...zer-Abstandhalter-Feederboom-10cm::28367.html


----------



## HirRscH (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Von Anti-Tangle Boom kann ich nur abraten. Wenns ums Feedern geht würde ich sie sogar Tangle Boom nennen, weil sie so viele Verhedderungen verursachen. Es gibt Leute die damit kla kommen, aber ich kann immer wieder nur die Schlaufenmontage empfehlen, dazu solltest du hier im Board oder sonst bei google mit informationen zugeschüttet werden. Sie ist einfach herzustellen, man braucht abgesehen von einem Wirbel nix zusätzlich anzuschaffen und sie ist sogut wie verhedderungsfrei.


----------



## sc00b (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

@ Hirsch

bei mir genau andersrum bei der Schlaufenmontage habe ich Verhedderungen (warum auch immer) dafür beim AT keine. einfach wenn das Teil grad im Wasser eintaucht einfach mal die schnur festhalten das sich alles unterwasser schön streckt, gut ich schmeiße meist eh nur 5-10m am Fluss rein mehr nicht..


----------



## Jacky Fan (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Zwieschen Boom und Wirbel die Gummiperle als Stossdämpfer für den Knoten nicht vergessen.
Vorfachlänge ist immer vom Beissverhalten abhängig. Am besten verschiedene Längen mit ans Wasser nehmen und testen.


----------



## theundertaker (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Anti-Tangle-Booms sind gut, man sollte aber anständige aus Metall kaufen, da der Plastikmüll nicht hält...da hat man viele Abrisse...auch sollte man beim Kauf darauf achten, dass die Öffnungen nicht scharfkantig sind, da die Schnur sonst schnell reißt...Verhedderungen sind aber nicht sooo oft...es kommt natürlich mal vor, aber das gibts ja öfter mal...


----------



## HirRscH (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Natürlich jeder macht andere Erfahrungen, ist auch nicht verwunderlich da jeder andere Bedingungen hat. Ich hab früher auch mit den Dingern gefischt und hba nach ner Stunde das Vorfach wechseln müssen, weil es so verknickt und vernotet war, seit dem ich mit der Schlaufenmontage fische hab ich noch nie Montage oder Vorfach neu machen müssen, weil es durch Verhedderung Schaden genommen hat.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

In der Ruhr benutze ich auch Anti-Tangle-Booms. Ich nehme dafür auch die Metalteile. Sind haltbarer und kleiner.

Am Rhein in richtig harter Strömung (Steinpack) verwende ich die Schlaufenmontage um wirklich alles, was der Strömung widerstand bieten kann, zu vermeiden.

Verwicklungen gibt es bei Anti-Tangle-Booms nach meiner Meinung nur, wenn man diese zu schnell einkurbelt und die Montage sich an der Oberfläche dreht/vertüggert.

Allerdings muss ich auch nicht extrem weit (Ruhr bis zur Mitte, Rhein nur wenig mehr als 20 max. 30 Meter) werfen.


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Servus. Ich verwende nur die Schlaufenmontage hat auch einen Grund. Versucht mal wenn die Schnur ganz leicht gespannt ist das Boomröhrchen zu verschieben, werdet sehen das nur wenn die Schnur nicht gespannt ist läßt es sich verschiebn. Sobald die Schnur beim Feedern vorgespannt ist muß der Fisch den Futterkorb mitschleifen damit man einen Biss erkennt. Wie mit den Locslideposen bei Schnurspannung fixiert es sich.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Es gibt auch gerade Booms.

Ich für meinen Teil angle im See mit Schlaufenmontage und im Fluss mit Boom.
Die Schlaufenmontage halte ich für sensibler in der Bissanzeige. Allerdings habe auch ich damit mehr Verhedderungen als mit Boom.
Da ich am See damit Schleien, Karauschen, Brassen und Karpfen in ganz ansehnlichen Grössen nachstelle will ich dass der Fisch möglichst wenig Widerstand hat.
Im Fluss ist für mich entscheidend das sich die Montagte nicht schon im Wurf verwickelt. Das kommt noch oft genug vor wenn die Montage schon am Grund liegt.



#h#h


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Also ich fische auch nur mit Schlaufenmontage. Zum einen ist sie deutlich sensibler als so eon Boom, zweitens braucht man kein zusätzliches Material, und drittens wenn sauber gebunden gibt es auch keine Verhedderungen, da das Vorfach im Wurf vom Korb absteht. Bei den Booms sind Verhedderungen deutlich häufiger.


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Moin
Ich habe meinen Futterkorb wie ein Laufblei an meiner Hauptschnur montiert. Vor den Wirbel eine Gummiperle,damit der Korb nicht so doll auf den knoten stösst. Als vorfach eine 18 Mono mit 10 Haken.

Benutze diese Montage für den See.


----------



## Siever (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Ist es denn ratsam, an das Anti-Tangle noch einen ca. 20cm langen Seitenarm zu hängen, an dem das Körbchen kommt? Und welche Futterkörbe eignen sich am Besten für ein Anti-Tangle? Ich habe nur diese Standardkörbe (offene aus Blei und geschlossene aus Plastik...)


----------



## dominofisch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

also ich hab mich in den  letzten 1,5 jahren an  den feedern angelei verschrieben am Vater Rhein, also wenn es um buhnnen angeln geht werd ich *Anti-Tangle Boom *in bereich ab ca.25m (wurf weite ) empfehlen,drunter ne schlaufen montage tuts besser auch wegen der biss erkenung,und vertüdelungen mit schlaufen montage die ab gewiesser weite zunehmen,seit dem man kann den wurf abbremsen , ( was mir selbst nicht immer gelingt) .Im strom angeln werd ich *Anti-Tangle Boom *vorziehen(wegen vertüdelungen).aber bitte den wirbbel, am besten doppelten, vor dem vorfach einschalten.bin bis jetzt gut mit dem weg gekommen (weniger werluste) bzw.gut gefangen


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*



Siever schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Ist es denn ratsam, an das Anti-Tangle noch einen ca. 20cm langen Seitenarm zu hängen, an dem das Körbchen kommt?  Plastik...)





Nöö . . . 


Das provoziert unnötig Tüddel.#h



#h#h


----------



## theundertaker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Würd ich auch auf keinen Fall machen, mit nem angeknoteten Seitenarm wirst du wahrscheinlich dicke Problem mit verknoteten Schnüren bekommen...der Korb wird sich eventuell abertausende Male um die Hauptschnur und den Rest der Montage verwickeln, sodass du direkt alles neu zusammenschustern musst. Lass das mal lieber ;-)


----------



## piZ (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb an Anti-Tangle Boom?*

Hallo,
du kannst ruhig nen Seitenarm dranmachen, aber dann kannst du dir den AT sparen. Einfach mit nem Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur den Seitenarm ranmachen. Zusätzlich würd ich ca.5-10cm vor dem Wirbel nen Stopper befestigen damit es sich nicht ganz so oft verwickelt. Aber 100% verwicklungsfrei ist die Seitenarmmontage sicher nicht...
Es würde noch die Helikoptermontage geben, für extrem weite Würfe ohne Verwicklung. Von der halt ich persönlich beim Feedern aber nix.
Ansonsten würd ich dir ganz klar die Schlaufenmontage empfehlen. Allein schon aus dem Grund, dass du dir das Geld für die At´s sparst und du fast verwicklungsfrei auf kurze bis mittlere Distanz angeln kannst

Gruß piZ


----------

